#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Which are the best resources to learn more about artificial intelligence?

## Bhavya

In our current digital world, it's become essential to know about artificial intelligence and machine learning. There I want to learn more about AI technology and machine learning. Can you guys tell me which are the best resources to learn more about artificial intelligence?

----------

